# To Pakistani Members - From Where / How to get PCC and Meds



## h2c357 (May 23, 2010)

My question is to all Pakistani members or anyone who can answer for that matter:

I need to get PCC and Meds done. Can anybody who has recently done these checks please guide me of the process please?

I am from Lahore BTW.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

The following link http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/character-requirements/character-penal.pdf provides this information: 

PAKISTAN
Relevant document
‘Police certificate’
Apply in person or by mail
Citizens and resident non-citizens
District Superintendent of Police.
Non-citizen non-residents nearest Pakistan mission
At according to place of (former) residence
Provide Citizens ID card
Resident non-citizens residence permit.
Non-resident non-citizens details of addresses and periods of residence.
Form obtained at local police station. If not available, a letter may be accepted.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

in Pakistan the PCC is not done from passport office? here in India we get it done from passport office


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> in Pakistan the PCC is not done from passport office? here in India we get it done from passport office


Nopes. although I wish it were. Passport office staff are much better to deal with than the police station people


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

here we deal with both, we apply for PCC, they check if the police clearance has been done recently (i think 1-2 years), if it has been then they stamp your passport the same day else they do the police clearance again, which means the cops  both are equally hard to handle


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

h2c357 said:


> My question is to all Pakistani members or anyone who can answer for that matter:
> 
> I need to get PCC and Meds done. Can anybody who has recently done these checks please guide me of the process please?
> 
> ...


As far as PCC is concerned, its quite interesting to know but really a fact that procedure for PCC from Lahore is so convenient. Just visit in person to Central Police Station (SP Office) at Civil Lines Road, Lower Mall. There you have to take the form, fill the form, attach docs, for that to save time, take your required documents(and copies) with you. After submitting the form, everything will be done automatically and you have to just to visit again and receive your certificate in week time, as will be indicated on your receipt slip.

For Medical, Call IOM office for appointment, they will inform you about the tentative date, required forms and docs. Fee is Rs.5,500. 

No hassle AT ALL for both of these requirements and can be done in one week timespan.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> here we deal with both, we apply for PCC, they check if the police clearance has been done recently (i think 1-2 years), if it has been then they stamp your passport the same day else they do the police clearance again, which means the cops  both are equally hard to handle


Hello Anj,

May you please guide me for the funds requirement as agreed on SS Agreement. Should i have to actually transfer that amount while migrating. If not, then why they mentioned that clause in agreement to transfer Aus$ for living and relocation expenses.

If i have to transfer funds in real means, then i have to arrange that funds. Please share any experience.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> here we deal with both, we apply for PCC, they check if the police clearance has been done recently (i think 1-2 years), if it has been then they stamp your passport the same day else they do the police clearance again, which means the cops  both are equally hard to handle


Hi Anj,

I have just applied for PCC at xxx (hometown being yyy)..so the enquiry wll goto from xxx to yyyy also?
I dont think so there was any enquiry done in the past....

as i m not in my hometown currently..so do I need to check out the police station there?

While applying people at passport office people there told me that there wont be any police check from the local police station


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> As far as PCC is concerned, its quite interesting to know but really a fact that procedure for PCC from Lahore is so convenient. Just visit in person to Central Police Station (SP Office) at Civil Lines Road, Lower Mall. There you have to take the form, fill the form, attach docs, for that to save time, take your required documents(and copies) with you. After submitting the form, everything will be done automatically and you have to just to visit again and receive your certificate in week time, as will be indicated on your receipt slip.
> 
> For Medical, Call IOM office for appointment, they will inform you about the tentative date, required forms and docs. Fee is Rs.5,500.
> 
> No hassle AT ALL for both of these requirements and can be done in one week timespan.


what documents are required for to get PCC?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pankaj, i guess u have to go with what the passport authority told u.. normally they do police check if one has not been done.


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> what documents are required for to get PCC?


1. Copy of CNIC x 4
2. Copy of Passport (1-2 Pages) x 4
3. Passport Photo x 4
4. Original Passport (must be handed over to Officer there when receiving Certificate)

No. of copies of aforementioned docs/photo are varied on no. of residential address(es) applicant has been resident of for last 10 years.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> 1. Copy of CNIC x 4
> 2. Copy of Passport (1-2 Pages) x 4
> 3. Passport Photo x 4
> 4. Original Passport (must be handed over to Officer there when receiving Certificate)
> ...


so u are saying i have to get Id card copies for my wife showing before marriage address?


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> so u are saying i have to get Id card copies for my wife showing before marriage address?


Not really. They don't bother to confirm the address written on NIC. 

The process is as such: As you will mention the address(es) for the last 10 years. Each form and docs will be forwarded to relevant localized police station accordingly, and then they will send their official to the address to verify about the applicant. Do not be curious for the address that you have not residing now, it doesn't count much.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

aqswdefr said:


> Not really. They don't bother to confirm the address written on NIC.
> 
> The process is as such: As you will mention the address(es) for the last 10 years. Each form and docs will be forwarded to relevant localized police station accordingly, and then they will send their official to the address to verify about the applicant. Do not be curious for the address that you have not residing now, it doesn't count much.


the form you mentioned will be available on the spot or can be downloaded from the site?


----------



## aqswdefr (Aug 27, 2010)

shafaqat309 said:


> the form you mentioned will be available on the spot or can be downloaded from the site?


By hand, yes, on the spot.


----------

